# Pre weathered track?



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

I was going to pick up a set of preweathered flex track with my next order, I wanted to ask some questions before I pick what to buy.

I was looking at micro-egineering preweathered to use for my pizza layouts. Has anyone ever used this? I like that it's already weathered and that it's chemically blacked not painted. I just don't know what it would actually look like on a layout.

I think I will be going with code 70 just because I'm not sure what kind of locos and rolling stock I will run. I've read that 55 and 40 only work with newer models.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Older equipment in N and HO had really deep flanges and narrow tread. While the tread was of near prototype size the flanges were not. This allowed the trains to stay on the tracks back then. Today the wheels are tapered, the tread is wider and the flanges are closer to the prototype, this is called the PR25 wheel. There are dimensions for many scales in the PR25. This gives a more reliable wheel and it looks better than the old pizza cutter wheels of the past and allows a more prototypical appearance of the rails and flanges. If you want maximum flexability in what you can run then the code 70 in N and Code 100 in HO will allow you to run anything you want.

Massey


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I have seen the ME pre-weathered track and felt that it would still need painting to look good so I use non-weathered and paint it. Maybe you could buy just a single peice to get a look at it to see if its acceptable to you.


----------

